

High-Tech Anti-Rape Panties Are Pissing People Off - mhamel
http://pandodaily.com/2013/11/01/high-tech-anti-rape-panties-are-pissing-people-off-despite-best-intentions/

======
greenyoda
" _She can lock and unlock it by positioning the hands of a tiny clock on the
front of the garment, sort of like a gym code combination._ "

This might deter a drunken frat boy, but if the wearer were threatened on the
street with a deadly weapon, she'd probably give up the combination pretty
quickly to save her life.

Also, it would be very uncomfortable if the locking mechanism broke and the
wearer couldn't use a toilet until they could find someone with the right
tools to break the lock. (Imagine calling a locksmith and having to explain
this problem.)

~~~
tmikaeld
Well, the assaulter would probably not know about the problem until it's
already taken too long to try and pry them off. By that time they would
hopefully be stressed enough to take off. Even so, it might give more time to
get help or fend the assailant of.

